# First nano - 5 gallon



## chiguy (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi all, Been years since I've had an aquarium. Used to have a 55 gal long ago and gave it up when I left for college. I recently got a 5 gal nano tank and have it setup as planted for now, no livestock. Plan on eventually getting some shrimp and maybe a beta in a month or so. 

I've never really had much success w/a planted aquarium in the past. This time around, I have a DIY CO2 setup with an air stone, which I've read isn't the best. However the air stone seems to be dispersing fine bubbles that is mixing well with the water movement generated by the power head. I have a ceramic diffuser and a CO2 drop test kit on the way. 

For lighting I have a Finnex 10" Fugeray running in addition to the weaker LEDs that came with the tank. I'm not convinced that this is enough light as the Finnex has a PAR rating of 18 at 12". I was thinking about getting another Finnex 10", but not sure if it would make that much of an improvement. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! I have baby tears which I know need CO2 and good lighting. Yesterday the they were pearling O2 under the lights, so hopefully that is a good sign that they are happy.


----------



## RyanMan (Sep 14, 2013)

You could always just monitor the growth or lack of growth and adjust your lighting accordingly. Better to start off with lower light and scale up if all is well.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

With a young tank, I find algae is normally not far behind if you witness excessive pearling.
Much more so with the inconsistency of DIY CO2. Everything looks healthy from a distance.
I would think twice before adding more light...
How long has the tank been up and running?


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

Can you explain how you think that works Nordic ie. excessive pearling = algae?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

That's not what I said...
When you have enough light to get heavy pearling, you are in dangerous water as far as creating optimal conditions for an algae bloom unless you have both the biomass in plants, fertiliser and CO2 spot on.
Same tank, well established with all plants grown out to the point where they require trimming back, will be less likely to respond with a bloom.

Does that explain what I was trying to say better? Sometimes things gets lost in the translation from thoughts in Afrikaans to words in English.


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

Nordic said:


> That's not what I said...
> When you have enough light to get heavy pearling, you are in dangerous water as far as creating optimal conditions for an algae bloom unless you have both the biomass in plants, fertiliser and CO2 spot on.
> Same tank, well established with all plants grown out to the point where they require trimming back, will be less likely to respond with a bloom.
> 
> Does that explain what I was trying to say better? Sometimes things gets lost in the translation from thoughts in Afrikaans to words in English.


Thanks for clearing that up, wasn't sure of the reasoning. I see your point. Unusually high pearling rate can indicate light may be too high I imagine. I think I've witnessed this in my own tanks early on.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

Your tank looks lovely! What a nice start. I agree with an earlier poster, that at this point, it would be best to monitor the tanks growth to see how well the plants do with the lighting that you now have. You may find that you have enough light. I think your more challenging aspect at this point will be consistent co2.


----------



## chiguy (Feb 3, 2016)

Nordic said:


> With a young tank, I find algae is normally not far behind if you witness excessive pearling.
> Much more so with the inconsistency of DIY CO2. Everything looks healthy from a distance.
> I would think twice before adding more light...
> How long has the tank been up and running?


 @Nordic, touch of sky & RyanMan - Thank you, the tank has been up for about a week now. I will hold off getting another light and will keep an eye on things.

As a side note, I'm using Eco-complete planted aquarium substrate. PH has been steady at 6.0 - I've been leaving the CO2 on 24/7 as I don't have fish.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

If it can go two weeks without obvious algae forming, you may be able to increase it.

My favourite tank, is still one with inert substrate and little over 1WPG linear tube @ 8 hours, I just put plantamin in once a month, and I never have to worry about algae. I don't even wipe the glass.
The water always looks good enough to drink clean. Sure growth is slow, but nothing stretches, dies or wilts away


----------



## chiguy (Feb 3, 2016)

Nordic said:


> If it can go two weeks without obvious algae forming, you may be able to increase it.


So this morning I noticed a little diatom algae growth on a couple of leaves of my crypto - other plants look okay for now. I know that diatoms is common in new tank setups. Is there anything that I should be doing now or should I just let it run its course?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Make sure you have good water flow in those areas....maybe move your filter
You should see very little diatom build up with sufficient water movement.


----------



## chiguy (Feb 3, 2016)

Nordic said:


> Make sure you have good water flow in those areas....maybe move your filter
> You should see very little diatom build up with sufficient water movement.


Will adjust the nozzle to point in that area and see if it makes a difference. Thanks.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Doing any better? I was just reading how new studies claim that diatom algae is the strongest known biological material...i.e. harder than the enamel on your teeth. Assuming you have teeth, of course.


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

http://m.phys.org/news/2016-02-tiny-diatoms-enormous-strength.html

I saw it too, interesting stuff. I want diatom armour! I will be indestructible muhahaha!! Nobody penetrates my silica fortress....


----------



## chiguy (Feb 3, 2016)

Nordic said:


> Doing any better? I was just reading how new studies claim that diatom algae is the strongest known biological material...i.e. harder than the enamel on your teeth. Assuming you have teeth, of course.


Yes I think so. I used my finger to rub some of it of the leaves yesterday and it hasn't gotten any worse. I also threw in a bag of Purigen in the filter that I was going to add in eventually -not sure if that will help. Keeping an eye on it, so far so good thanks. Interesting read about diatoms ; ).


----------



## chiguy (Feb 3, 2016)

Diatoms are spreading, now on the tips of my foxtails and baby tears. I realize this is normal for a new tank, but I fear it will block the amount of light getting to my HC. 

Doing research, some say cut down the amount of light hours per day, other say increase the strength of the light. Others recommend using Algae Fix or Phosguard, some suggest doing frequent water changes. Not sure water changes will help as I have hard water in my area, may be high in silicates. What is the downside of using Algae Fix? Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

So just how long do you run them then? With strong light I start at 6or 7 hours, then incrementally up that by 30 minutes if no algae forms after 2 weeks, rinse and repeat...
Put a few snails in so long to clean your leaves a bit. My 6 gal did the same as yours for a while, but it seems gone now, and I just see some green algae on the glass, near the light (i.e. intensity issue)


----------



## chiguy (Feb 3, 2016)

Nordic said:


> So just how long do you run them then? With strong light I start at 6or 7 hours, then incrementally up that by 30 minutes if no algae forms after 2 weeks, rinse and repeat...
> Put a few snails in so long to clean your leaves a bit. My 6 gal did the same as yours for a while, but it seems gone now, and I just see some green algae on the glass, near the light (i.e. intensity issue)


Lights are on about 10hrs. The 10" Fugeray is rated as a low to medium PAR light I believe. I'll try to cut back the light a little and see if it makes any difference. Thanks


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I would cut at least to 8 hours, 7 if it were mine....
I set my lights to come on about 4 in the afternoon and run to 11.


----------



## chiguy (Feb 3, 2016)

Nordic said:


> I would cut at least to 8 hours, 7 if it were mine....
> I set my lights to come on about 4 in the afternoon and run to 11.


Thanks! I will cut the lighting time back and see if it helps.


----------



## chiguy (Feb 3, 2016)

*Update*

Just wanted to post an update and send a thanks to Nordic and others who provided input. I decreased the # of hours of light down to 8 and the diatom issue went away. 

I did loose my green foxtail plants to the diatoms and eventually had to remove them. I replaced it with some Elodia and Pennywort that I had sitting in a jar on the side; they are thriving. My Rotala plant is growing like crazy, Java ferns are sprouting new leaves and my Anubis are looking great.

I'm thrilled to see that my baby tears are doing fairly well. My light levels are not ideal for HC growth, since they are slow growing and going upwards vs outwards. But they are surviving because of my CO2 system. So it is true that you do not need strong light to keep HC.

All in all, I'm pretty happy with how everything is turning out. I could not have done it without the great advise from folks on this site. I still need to get a water test kit before I add livestock.


----------



## fasoole (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello im happy that your done from this algea, i have opinion ur tank looks great why you don't try to remove the stones to get full green carpet


----------



## chiguy (Feb 3, 2016)

fasoole said:


> Hello im happy that your done from this algea, i have opinion ur tank looks great why you don't try to remove the stones to get full green carpet


Thanks! I may do that if the HC starts carpeting. Right now because my light isn't very strong, the HC is slowly growing more upwards vs carpeting the bottom.


----------



## Rosieonfire (Feb 27, 2016)

Haha I'm working on my first planted tank and wish mine looked half this good! I finally upgraded my light but still no co2. Every tank I've seen with co2 looks magnitudes better than tanks without, I think I'll just have to take the plunge. Can you tell us more about your diy set up or include a link to the resource you used when setting up?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## chiguy (Feb 3, 2016)

Rosieonfire said:


> Haha I'm working on my first planted tank and wish mine looked half this good! I finally upgraded my light but still no co2. Every tank I've seen with co2 looks magnitudes better than tanks without, I think I'll just have to take the plunge. Can you tell us more about your diy set up or include a link to the resource you used when setting up?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


There are a bunch of instructional videos on YouTube. In the end I did a basic setup using a 2 liter soda bottle with a sugar water and yeast mixture. I've attached a modified image I found online along with the recipe. I'm currently using an air stone but have a CO2 diffuser on the way. I get about 2 weeks of good CO2 before I have to mix a new batch. 

If you don't want to deal with a DIY setup, you can go with liquid CO2 and dose your tank daily. I've never used liquid CO2 but folks seems to have good luck with it.


----------



## Rosieonfire (Feb 27, 2016)

chiguy said:


> There are a bunch of instructional videos on YouTube. In the end I did a basic setup using a 2 liter soda bottle with a sugar water and yeast mixture. I've attached a modified image I found online along with the recipe. I'm currently using an air stone but have a CO2 diffuser on the way. I get about 2 weeks of good CO2 before I have to mix a new batch.
> 
> If you don't want to deal with a DIY setup, you can go with liquid CO2 and dose your tank daily. I've never used liquid CO2 but folks seems to have good luck with it.


These diy setups feel much less intimidating to me for some reason. Thanks so much this diagram is great! Can't wait to get started on this project


----------

